# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  something badly wrong

## lost

A few weeks ago i lost my peppermint shrimp then a few days ago i lost my yellow seacumber.Today i have found what is left of my red leged hermit,i have checked my water and i no my phosphates are high but i have put some Rawaphos in a sock in my fluval to sort this.My fish are fine do you think i have something nasty in my tank? this is starting to worry me

----------


## lost

I think i have sorted it,it looks as if it was a eunice worm had to strip the tank down to get it tho.It was in the biggest pice of l/r at the very bottom :Frown:

----------


## Timo

Good work. It's a harsh learning curve but makes it all better in the end. If you find the end let me know cos I'm still looking for it  :Big Grin:

----------

